# Djeca i roditelji > Jednoroditeljske obitelji >  Pomoć

## mharap42

pozdrav svima...samohrana sam majka sa curicom stare 21 mjeseci koja boluje od dijabetesa tip 1, ne radim, jer dijete treba moju brigu o njoj, imam porodiljni 1666,00 kn, pa stoga molim sve ljude dobre volje ako mi mogu dati napoklon odjeću za moju djevojčicu...unaprijed hvala...kontakt 0994052530...hvala

----------


## samamama

nije robica.. ali informacija.. raspitaj se za doplatak za dijete.. mislim da se moze predati zahtjev jos samo par dana ( zovi HZMO )

----------

